# Problème partionnement Bootcamp



## VictorFer (2 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour, 

J'ai lu pas mal de sujets en rapport avec mon problème et je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi cela ne fonctionne pas...

J'ai un Macbook Air 13" que j'avais partitionné à l'aide de bootcamp, jusque là sans problème. 

J'ai voulu supprimer Windows de mon Mac, je l'ai supprimé mais en allant sur mon disque dur pour vérifier la suppression de Boot Camp. 

Mon disque dur qui à normalement 122Go.. a maintenant 39Go en moins de base. 

J'ai essayé de supprimer cette partition Bootcamp sur l'utilitaire de disque à de nombreuses reprises, mais en vain. A chaque fois une erreur apparait, de plus il y a un mini espace présent dans l'utilitaire de 16,8 Mo présent entre Bootcamp et Macintosh.

J'ai déjà cherché, mais si vous avez une solution je suis preneur ! 

Merci 

Cordialement


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2016)

Salut *Victor
*


VictorFer a dit:


> si vous avez une solution je suis preneur !



Ne cherche plus : tu es tombé sur le garage spécialisé dans la réparation des accidents de partitions dûs à *BOOTCAMP*






Blague à part > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche > saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'activer) => tu vas obtenir :

- en réponse de la 1ère : le tableau des disques attachés (en interne / externe) à ton Mac > avec leurs tables de partitions > et leurs partitions décrites en format > nom > taille > device (appareil logique) ;

- en réponse de la 2è : le tableau d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* > si tu as un format *CoreStrorage* installé sur la partition *Macintosh HD* de ton OS.​
=> sélectionne au pointeur ce (ou ces) tableau(x) > par *⌘C* copie-le(s) dans le presse-papier > par *⌘V* colle-le(s) dans ta réponse ici. D'après ces informations > il sera facile de vérifier l'état du partitionnement de ton disque > s'il y a de l'espace libre hors partitions > et de te passer les commandes permettant de faire récupérer son espace initial à la partition de ton OS.


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ne cherche plus : tu es tombé sur le garage spécialisé dans la réparation des accidents de partitions dûs à *BOOTCAMP*


Si Apple pouvait lire tous les messages de galère de partitionnement avec Boot Camp, ce serait pas mal qu'elle se penche  sur le problème.


----------



## VictorFer (2 Novembre 2016)

DISKUTIL LIST

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            81.4 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s4

   5:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                39.0 GB    disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +81.0 GB    disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                4FCDD374-B81D-4E3B-B79F-4451537A5163

                                Unlocked Encrypted



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- POUR DISKUTIL CS LIST

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 0E8199D3-2D13-4EAF-9B9C-DF6B46255AB4

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         81364348928 B (81.4 GB)

    Free Space:   11628544 B (11.6 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 23953029-888E-4F41-A6BC-CA2AF2921F1B

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     81364348928 B (81.4 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 5F95BFDC-F68C-4923-96C9-F0558776E854

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Conversion Status:       Complete

        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure

        |                        Passphrase Required

        |                        Accepts New Users

        |                        Has Visible Users

        |                        Has Volume Key

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 4FCDD374-B81D-4E3B-B79F-4451537A5163

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          81000398848 B (81.0 GB)

            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2016)

● Dans un premier temps tu passes les 2 commandes suivantes (l'une après l'autre - saisis-les en copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s5
```
 et ↩︎ chaque fois. Ces 2 commandes suppriment les 2 partitions :

```
4: Microsoft Reserved              16.8 MB   disk0s4
5:          Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP     39.0 GB   disk0s5
```
 en virant leurs blocs au statut d'espace libre.


● Dans un deuxième temps, tu passes la commande (copier-coller encore) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 4FCDD374-B81D-4E3B-B79F-4451537A5163 0b
```
 et ↩︎ qui commande la récupération de l'espace libéré à la partition *Macintosh HD*. Comme un format *CoreStorage chiffré* réside sur cette partition > c'est l'*UUID* du *Volume Logique* exporté par le *CoreStorage* qui désigne l'instance bénéficiaire (la mention *0b* comme *0*_*b*yte se lisant ainsi : "ré-utiliser l'espace libre disponible jusqu'à épuisement du dernier byte").

NB. Une vérification d'intégrité du système de fichiers *JHFS+* ancré sur le *Volume Logique* est effectuée en préalable du re-dimensionnement. S'il n'y a pas d'erreur > la commande va passer ; s'il y a des erreurs > elle va avorter --> signale-le alors.


----------



## VictorFer (2 Novembre 2016)

Merci beaucoup !!!!!!!
Je galère tellement la dessus depuis près d'un mois. 
Tout à super bien fonctionné, merci encore.
Bien à vous


----------



## macomaniac (2 Novembre 2016)

Un mois, ça fait long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut bien reconnaître, toutefois, que la commande récupératrice a une forme spécialisée à cause du format *CoreStorage* présent sur la partition *Macintosh HD*.

Lorsqu'on demande à l'«Assistant BootCamp» de supprimer en retour la partition *BOOTCAMP* qu'il a créée à l'aller > l'opération réussit en règle générale. Sauf dans les cas où un format *CoreStorage* existe sur la partition de l'OS (notablement un *CoreStorage Chiffré*). Je ne m'explique pas dans l'exactitude du détail cet échec de l'«Assistant BootCamp», les commandes impliquant un *CoreStorage* étant supposées connues des ingénieurs de la  en charge de programmer ce logiciel.


----------

